# Pressed Sawdust logs hard to light, I have used DuraFlames in my wood stove is this Dangerous? help



## dizzyfingers (Nov 28, 2005)

I have read a few posting on other sites, it seems your guys here really know whats up so here are a couple of questions. 

I purchased a pallet of pressed logs after reading they are more effecient, less ash, better for the enviornmnet, etc... They are really hard to light so the fella at the store told me to cut of a chunk of Duraflame to get them started. I have a Wood stove with a glass front that closes tightly. I am going to get into trouble using these "helper" logs to get these things lite? I have  tried everything, I was a boy scout, he..he.. but The duraflames type logs are the only things that gets them going. I have to use almost  1/4 of a duraflame type log to get it going,  I move it to get the flame going them through the pressed logs in...

 thoughts?... help! 

Dizzyfingers


----------



## DavidV (Nov 28, 2005)

I have always heard not to use them if you have a CAT stove.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 28, 2005)

Mostly answered on hearthnet at 

https://www.hearth.com/questions/qa2012.html


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2005)

What brand and model stove is this? How does it burn with wood?


----------



## dizzyfingers (Nov 28, 2005)

This is a sureburn wood Stove, it works just like any other wood stove would work. I just have a hard time lighting the pressed logs, these are just saw dust logs no pariffin wax or anything, just plain ol' wood. I am just worried about creosot building up with using the Duraflame type logs to start. I just found a Cedar firestarter web site and they metion that they are all natural and will not hurt dmamge the stove or become dangerous.
Dizyfingers


----------



## jfsharron (Nov 28, 2005)

Compressed firelogs can be a great fuel because there is so much energy compressed into each log.  But, because they are soooo dense, they can be difficult to light.  We suggest you break 1/2 inch (or so) "pucks" off of _our_ logs with the claw of a hammer or a hatchet (knocking them on a concrete step also works well).  These pucks are easy to start with kindling or a firestarter (small pieces of a duraflame log should be fine as a _firestarter_, *bu**t do not use the duraflame log as a fuel!*).

I'd be interested in hearing what your other experiances and thoughts are with the compressed logs (other than lighting them)


----------



## Roospike (Nov 28, 2005)

I use duraflame log all the time to start fires . When i buy a duraflame i cut it with the chop saw into 3/8" slices and then break the full round slices into 1/4's  and use one 1/4 of a round to get the fire going. It dont take very much to get that extra help. One duraflame log will last the house stove and the shop stove all seasion. "a little goes a long ways"


----------



## webbie (Nov 28, 2005)

Dizzyfingers said:
			
		

> I have read a few posting on other sites, it seems your guys here really know whats up so here are a couple of questions.
> 
> I purchased a pallet of pressed logs after reading they are more effecient, less ash, better for the enviornmnet, etc... They are really hard to light so the fella at the store told me to cut of a chunk of Duraflame to get them started. I have a Wood stove with a glass front that closes tightly. I am going to get into trouble using these "helper" logs to get these things lite? I have  tried everything, I was a boy scout, he..he.. but The duraflames type logs are the only things that gets them going. I have to use almost  1/4 of a duraflame type log to get it going,  I move it to get the flame going them through the pressed logs in...
> 
> ...



I doubt you will get into trouble using tiny pieces, but you'd be getter off using wood scraps and kindling which burn faster and hotter and are therefore going to do a better job lighting your pressed logs.

To be clearer, Durflames and other such logs made from petroleum wax are not to be burned as fuel in wood stoves, but small pieces may be fine as firestarters. There are pressed logs which CAN be burned in stoves and they specifically say so on their packaging and web sites. These are made with either no wax or with an organic binder.


----------



## Frank (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi
First of all, let me tell you that i live in a cold area of México and I just have acquire a woodstove, (8 kw/h) and I have not experience in its use, so i have to read and learn of you guys.

So, the woodstove will be installed next week, I live in an area near the forest, so I think I can not have trouble to get some wood, but i worried about the wood will be completely dry, so I ask the vendor about this concern and he told me that I can use de Duraflame logs in my woodstove, but I'm reading all the things you said here and I'm not very convinced.
Additionally I have this comment on the next web page:

https://www.hearth.com/questions/qa2012.html

Subject: Burning Duraflame in open woodstove

Question
This is a follow-up question about if it is ok to burn artificial firelogs in a woodstove fireplace insert. As suspected the answer is no, because of creosote and heat issues. However, if by leaving the stove doors open and putting the screen in front, does the woodstove act as a normal fireplace? If so, would it not be ok to burn as long as the doors are always open?

Answer

The main reason a pressed log (Duraflame) is not to be used in a wood stove is it puts out too much concentrated energy (heat) and can damage the stove. Another reason is they produce much more residue (sooty deposits) in the chimney. Interestingly, the deposits contain very little creosote. However, when pressed logs are burned in some fires and real wood is burned during other fires, you have an extra hazard. The smoke from wood fires will rapidly cool, condense and collect upon the pressed log residue and creosote from the cord wood fires will multiply at an alarming rate. 

Starting with a clean chimney, it may be acceptable to burn pressed logs only with your doors open and the stove manufacturer's screen in place. You must use a properly supporting grate, and you will need to sweep your chimney more often. 

Never burn more than one pressed log at a time. Never poke them or move them. Never mix wood with a pressed log. 

So, i get very confused, I have already a box of 6 lb Xtratime firelogs.
May I use them like firestarters in little pieces?
maybe the half of a log at the time instead real wood?
or just return it to the vendor and get the best quality wood that i can get?

Hope you can help me.


----------



## jfsharron (Nov 28, 2005)

Compressed *ALL WOOD* firelogs = ok to burn in woodstove

Compressed *WAX* logs = *DO NOT* burn in a woodstove (with the exception, maybe, of small pieces used as a firestarter)


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello 
The Super Cedar firestarter is your answer. They are approved for cat stoves, infact they will improve the kick off of the cat. Tests done by Sud Chemie will back this. Check out www.supercedar.com 
 We sell the 8lb compressed log which is the best on the market, 68,00 BTU's per log. we have no problem starting them.
Thomas


----------



## dizzyfingers (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow 

thank you so much, your information was very helpful..... I am justa beginner and this stove has to kepe my family warm all Winter. I just purchased some Cedar sirestarters and I am going to just use little tiny pieces of the Duraflames the rest of the time.... Going to have the pipes cleaned as wel ladn geta fresh start

thanks again!! 

Dizzyfingers


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2005)

Frank Ivy said:
			
		

> Flue Bug.  Interesting.  Very good input.
> 
> I'm going to start using something other than paper.



WHAT? A PE Summit needs kindling. I'm crushed! I thought it did spontaneous combusition.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 30, 2005)

What i thought was very odd is the Pacific Energy owners manual states to use paper to start a fire . ???? I would never user paper , but the owners manual stating to use it? hummmm


----------



## Roospike (Nov 30, 2005)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Frank Ivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah ...........Thats CORRECT ! "spontaneous combusition"  The Pacific Energy Summit stove is just "THAT GOOD" ! Tell'em Frank!


----------

